# possible sick clown



## branman_2000 (May 3, 2010)

ive got a clown fish that has been acting funny today. laying low, breathing a little have and seems a little unbalanced. just wondering what he might be sick with.

YouTube - Clown fish


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like it could have a swim bladder problem, if it sits close to the surface that might be a possibility!


----------

